# cicada lures on the goldcoast



## Neal013 (Dec 19, 2012)

Morning Guys

i am a bit unsure on what type of cicada to get. i have seen the tiemco soft shells in action but not the megabass one. have been told the tiemco is the go for the money but dont know where to get them.
just wondering if any of you know where i can buy Tiemco soft shell cicada's from on the goldcoast. i have only been able to find them online.

cheers


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

sportys or go campin nerang will have them


----------



## Neal013 (Dec 19, 2012)

cheers mate!!!!


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah sportys has them


----------



## Neal013 (Dec 19, 2012)

checked out big W the other day and ended up getting one called a BAT. works well got a few bream already on it. they didnt have th e colour i was hoping for but hey for 6 bux who cares haha


----------

